# Steam piping insulation



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Replaced some bad return lines today. The HO had all the asbestos removed from the piping. I gave a quote to replace all the insulation on about 140 ft of pipe. I spent a half hour trying to explain that he needs insulation on the piping. When i was all done with the explanation he says to me " well the asbestos abatement company said that i really don't need to put any insulation on the piping ". That's when i looked him in the eye and said lets take of this bill, call me if you need me. ( like when your basement hits 100 deg's and you don't have any heat in the rads ) Bye have a nice day !!!


----------

